# Comment changer la date de creation d'un fichier



## papiAV (16 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour
Petite question :
Comment changer la date de creation d'un fichier .
Pourquoi : Il s'agit de photos numérique . Malheurement lorsque je recharge les accus l'appareil retourne à la date et heure de base .
Aussi si j'oubli je me retrouve avec des phots anti-datés.
Je sais changer la date de modification avec le Terminal et la fonction touch . Mais quelle solution pour la date de creation ?
Terminal ? quelle Fonction ?
Utilitaire ?
Merci


----------



## Zyrol (17 Décembre 2004)

As tu essayé dans iPhoto ?
Car ça m'est arrivé plusieurs fois de changer une date dans iPhoto pour une photo. 
Ce qui est sur c'est que iphoto prends en compte la nouvelle date mais je ne sais pas si le fichier d'origine est actualisé ou  pas.
Si tu gères tes photos sous iphoto pas de probleme, si tu veux les exporter : vérifie cette méthode et tiens nous au courant.


----------



## papiAV (17 Décembre 2004)

Merci je n'utilise pas iPhoto tros lourd .
Par contre , je viens de relire le dernier numero de avosmac  "le retour de gros Quick" il y tous ce qu'il faut sur les menu contextuel
Merci encore


----------



## geoffrey (17 Décembre 2004)

J'ai une solution un peu "lourde" :
- changer la date systeme
- copier les fichiers (qui auront comme date de creation la date systeme modifiee)
- remettre la bonne date systeme


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2004)

Une soluce qui marche peut-être sous "classic", il y avait sous Mac OS 9 un utilitaire dont le nom m'échappe (Alzeimer ?), mais si je précise qu'il était en "Pinteware" (où Pinteciel en français), ça devrait en mettre sur la voie. il permettait d'appliquer plein de modifs en "batch" à des listes de fichiers


----------



## zekiller28 (20 Décembre 2004)

Si vous ne trouvez pas, je veux bien essayer de vous faire une appli pour ça...


----------



## Berthold (20 Décembre 2004)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> [...]mais si je précise qu'il était en "Pinteware" (où Pinteciel en français), ça devrait en mettre sur la voie. il permettait d'appliquer plein de modifs en "batch" à des listes de fichiers


Finderpop, non ? Je n'ai pas le souvenir qu'il pouvait modifier les dates de création ? (M'enfin bon, moi aussi, Alzeimer un peu, hein...)


----------



## avosmac (20 Décembre 2004)

Je na'i pas connaissance que l'on puisse changer les dates de création d'un élément.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2004)

avosmac a dit:
			
		

> Je na'i pas connaissance que l'on puisse changer les dates de création d'un élément.



Comme quoi, on peut en apprendre tous les jours, je viens de le faire avec ResEdit (par le biais de la fonction "Infos Fichiers/Dossiers".  

J'en profite pour présenter tous mes v½ux à A Vos Mac, et souhaiter d'excellentes fêtes aux hommes et femmes derrière le papier (gaffe le foie quand même).


----------



## papiAV (2 Janvier 2005)

Déjà Bonne Année à tous
Pour changer la date de creation de mes fichiers photos (tous à la volée) j'ai trouvé sur avosmac un utilitaire génial ça fait tout sauf le café .
C'est le gros Quick  menu contextuel très très pratique .


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2005)

papiAV a dit:
			
		

> Déjà Bonne Année à tous
> Pour changer la date de creation de mes fichiers photos (tous à la volée) j'ai trouvé sur avosmac un utilitaire génial ça fait tout sauf le café .
> C'est le gros Quick  menu contextuel très très pratique .



Bin ... Caisse t'as comme Mac, moi, je fais le café avec depuis un an


----------



## Dan le breton (6 Janvier 2005)

Bon tout ça c'est bien beau mais quel appareil as-tu car pour la majorité dans les menus on choisi justement si mis a jour des photos ou numerotation en continue sur les miens avec plus de 3000 photos en 2004 avec de nombreux changements de batterie tu le devines toutes les photos se suivent et ce depuis plus de 3 ans 
 revoir ta doc d'appareil et effectuer le reglage
 kenavo


----------



## wth (2 Août 2009)

Un utilitaire existe pour ce faire:

http://www.limit-point.com/Utilities/Miana.html

C'est un donation ware.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2009)

wth a dit:


> Un utilitaire existe pour ce faire:
> 
> http://www.limit-point.com/Utilities/Miana.html
> 
> C'est un donation ware.



Ben, si après 4 ans et demi de recherche ils ne l'ont pas encore trouvé eux même, c'est à désespérer


----------



## wth (3 Août 2009)

En effet, j'avais pas vu la date....  M'enfin, comme ça c'est dit


----------



## canard92 (20 Septembre 2013)

Ce logiciel résout facilement et simplement  les erreurs de programmation des appareils photos mal paramètres en matière de date


----------

